# [SOLVED] reinstalling winspool.drv



## Goldilox (Mar 1, 2002)

I recently purchased a used IBM Thinkpad 760E. I had to have Windows 95 reinstalled in it (13 floppy disc version). After the reinstall I receive constant error messages when trying to run various programs/setups etc. The message is Winspool.drv could not be found. I looked in FIND and see that it in my system (C:\Windows\System). I thought I could just find and reinstall it on my laptop and after much searching both on my windows discs and the internet I found and downloaded a copy of it. It is a zip file. My problem is...how do I get it into my system? Please, if anyone can help me with this I would appreciate it. Simple language and steps please. Also, after installing Compuserve 5.0 I can open it and read and write email but the browser is dead and the main menu screen is blank. When I open AOL or Compuserve I do not hear the voice greeting. When I close them I hear "Welcome to Compuserve/AOL-You've Got Mail " (I don't) followed by "Goodbye" Any ideas on that?

 Rosemary


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Rosemary,

What programs are you trying to run, and what are you trying to do when you receive the error message? Is this the complete error message?

You might start with a look at this:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q208252


----------



## Goldilox (Mar 1, 2002)

Thank you for reading and responding to my post. I have run into the Winspool.drv error countless times and on various programs, setups, downloads, and installs. I have it when I try to open Word Pad and Paint and several other basic things. Everything I have read is discussing printers in connection to Winspool.drv. I don't have a printer on this laptop. I know very little about computers but I wonder if it could be connected to the fact that in Device Manager I have a Red X on PCIC or Compatible controller and another one onCommunications Port (no number). I found a downloadable Winspool.drv file and have it on floppy but don't know if that will work or how to do it. Can you figure this out?
Rosemary


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

To copy it from your floppy to the hard drive, put your floppy in the floppy drive and open a Windows DOS prompt. Enter exactly:

*copy a:\winspool.drv c:\windows\system*


----------



## Goldilox (Mar 1, 2002)

I copied it as you said and the 2 programs I tried afterward worked! I appreciate your help. Thank you!
Rosemary


----------

